
Feedback for My Product? - riceandbeans247
I have an MVP called Vendomarch for delivering fresh produce from farmers’ markets. Please have a look and comment here what you like or don’t like about it. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;vendomarch.com. I recommend using it on your laptop&#x2F;desktop with Chrome.
======
gus_massa
Most of the products have a weird measuring unit like "a box of tomatoes"
intead of pounds or kilograms. Is that usual in your area? [Hi from Argentina!
We meassure most things in Kg, but we have a few exeptions like garlic or
avocado.]

